# Snow totals



## jbs1677 (Oct 16, 2009)

:-o Who got the biggest dumps....?????


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think I ever had 2 inches of measurable snow. I'm sure more than 2" fell, but it seemed to continually pack and melt (from above and below probably). Over an inch and a half though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2009)

Dusting that melted off already.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Oct 16, 2009)

depends on the coffee intake


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 16, 2009)

...Dumps like a truck, guyz like What?, What What...


----------



## billski (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's what dumped in VT:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/snowReports/snowReports.php


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2009)

Lots of big flakes coming down here. It's been going for an hour and just now starting to show on the lawn.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 18, 2009)

Close to dumping near Crotched right now.  Prolly wont last long, but like 1" on the ground right now.


----------



## Tin (Oct 18, 2009)

It's pouring rain and 30mph winds in RI but the field in Foxboro 25 miles up the road is covered in white.


----------



## billski (Oct 18, 2009)

Been snowing here in Lex for a while now I guess; I just got out of the basement to find the yard entirely covered.   bummer that it's gonna warm tomorrow.  Get that ground frozen, for a good setup.

Feels like we fast-forwarded 1 month or 200 miles north!


----------



## billski (Oct 18, 2009)

blows my mind to think we could have measurable accumulations in the flatlands tonight!

"Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. "


----------



## polski (Oct 18, 2009)

billski said:


> blows my mind to think we could have measurable accumulations in the flatlands tonight!
> 
> "Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. "



Now NWS is saying 1" in much of Mass., 1 to 3 in northern Worcester County. I drove from NYC to N of Boston this evening and there was moderate to sometimes heavy snow from northeastern CT (starting about half an hour outside Hartford on 84) the whole rest of the way back. Back home now and my lawn is white for the second time in three days. In MID-OCTOBER. This is nuts.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 19, 2009)

Did any mountains pick up an inch or two Sunday?


----------

